
How do you teach leadership in high school? - pbnaidu
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2008/how-do-you-teach-leadership-in-high-school/
======
rw
Ensure students have stable access to high quality sources of food, shelter,
medicine, friends and family. Push students to challenge their own belief
systems by interacting with each other and the wider world in new and
inspirational ways. Assist them in developing their introspective and creative
talents. Teach students how to conquer small tasks in preparation for
accomplishing larger ones.

------
Alex3917
I've always liked this essay on leadership by the guy who founded Visa:

<http://futurepositive.synearth.net/stories/storyReader$173>

It had a big influence on me when I first read it in high school.

------
carterschonwald
The question is, what is meant by leadership in this context. I think many
folks can think of examples (especially in HS), where the person appointed to
the leadership position probably shouldn't have.

I think there are roughly two kinds of meaningful leadership, which are
sometimes together and sometimes disjoint:

organizational leadership

meme leadership

------
krschultz
The best leaders are born with it, you can refine their talent but if you
don't have the confidence to step up to the plate when the time comes, you
will never be a leader. So kids need a framework that challenges them to
accomplish things while there is a real risk of failure.

------
yummyfajitas
Team sports or (para)military training.

------
known
Leadership is your ability to accommodate adverse and diverse people!

------
DaniFong
You challenge them.

